# kindergartens in limassol



## flori_niko (Mar 22, 2009)

Hallo eveybody.I am new on this forum and I need some help abut the good kindergartens in Limassol.I am coming to live in Cyprus by the end of the month and I want to find a good place for my 4 years old son.I was before some monts in limassol an I have visited few kindergartens but nothing intresting.Thank you very much.


----------



## BabsM (May 24, 2008)

Hi and welcome to the forum. I hope someone will be able to give you some suggestions.

Best regards


----------



## flori_niko (Mar 22, 2009)

BabsM said:


> Hi and welcome to the forum. I hope someone will be able to give you some suggestions.
> 
> Best regards


Thank you very much.


----------



## flori_niko (Mar 22, 2009)

Thank you very much,and as you said I hope I will get some help.


----------

